# BUG REPORT: Timer pad incorrectly defaulting to 1 and 3



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

Whenever I create a new timer, my timer pad boxes are always filled in with "start 1 minute early, end 3 minutes late."

This means back-to-back shows will always appear to conflict.

I think the DVR-921 should default to 0 padding like the other DISH receivers I've owned (a 5000 & 6000). It's a hassle to manually change these to zero every time I create a timer.

Anyone else seeing this? Anyone else annoyed by this?

Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051
SW version L142HECD-N


----------



## 928gt (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi Bob,
Yes mine does this also, so does my 522 and like you it BUGS me TOO !! 

Smart way would be for it to remember your last used settings for new timers. In other words if you change it to 1 min Early, 1 min late, it should stay that way until you change the settings.

Dave


----------



## haydentf (Jan 20, 2004)

I agree. I asked why they decided to default to 1 and 3 and was told that is what most people wanted because shows were running over their scheduled times. The only channel I know to do that consistantly is HBO. I wonder who they spoke to?



TVBob said:


> Whenever I create a new timer, my timer pad boxes are always filled in with "start 1 minute early, end 3 minutes late."
> 
> This means back-to-back shows will always appear to conflict.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

"I wonder who they spoke to"

They probably watched Anchorage's local stations. We are an hour delayed from the west coast feed, so the stations record and time shift the programs. Since the stations are not tied to the feed, they can add more advertising in the commercial breaks. At the end of prime time, they are 4 to 5 minutes late due to the extra ads.  


I was glad to see the ability to add time to the end of the record time, but I agree that it should remember your preference.

Ahh, how spoiled have we become! Until the mid 80's the local stations used video tape that was mailed to Hawaii, then up here. That caused a 2 week time delay. We watched Christmas shows in January. :lol:


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

I would also like to see some logic so that if the back to back recording is being done on the exact same channel, that the receiver automatically adjusts the timers to be non-overlapping if there is any sort of conflict (e.g. the receiver is still on and being used to watch another channel). The content will be in one recorded program or the other (i.e. nothing will be lost), so having an overlap is silly.


----------



## peterd (Dec 17, 2003)

Slordak said:


> I would also like to see some logic so that if the back to back recording is being done on the exact same channel, that the receiver automatically adjusts the timers to be non-overlapping if there is any sort of conflict (e.g. the receiver is still on and being used to watch another channel). The content will be in one recorded program or the other (i.e. nothing will be lost), so having an overlap is silly.


Yes, the previous settings should remain (or at least default to 0), and the conflict resolution logic above should be applied.


----------



## pdlittle (Jan 25, 2004)

I have additional information to report on the timer pads bug.

When setting up a timer for a weekly event, the default day is the current day. This is good as a default setting. However, there is a problem when setting up a weekly timer for a day other than the default and changing the timer pads. It seems you are not allowed to do both. If you change the weekly day and select done, it saves the timer with the default pads of 1 before and 3 after. If you go back into the timer edit mode and change the pads and select done. It changes the weekly day to the default day. And when you go back to set the day... you get the idea. It is a loop that the only way I have found to work around is to set pads for the weekly timer on the day of the week for the event.

SW L145HECD-N
Boot 120B
Flash F051


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Is that what was happening? These pads were driving me nuts last night. I'm setting a manual timer for OTA. Don't see the point of the pads (since I'm setting the start/end times).

I kept trying to set them to 0, but they'd still exist in the saved timer.


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

David_Levin said:


> I kept trying to set them to 0, but they'd still exist in the saved timer.


I had that same experience, and I had to go through two more times to get them to stay at zero!


----------



## paulcdavis (Jan 22, 2004)

In my experience the timer pads don't cause recording conflicts. if I create three sequencial timers from the guide on two satellite channels and leave the 1 and 3 minute pads alone, no timer conflict screen pops up. When I then go to the timers list, the 921 has removed the 3 minute post pad for the first timer, removed both pads for the middle timer, and removed the 1 minute pre pad for the last timer. 

Some of the threads about odd timer pad behavior may be due to the 921 handling pad conflicts differently from program conflicts. (I think this is a good feature, not a bug since it allows pads where possible but eliminates them if they would cause a conflict.)


----------



## jsanders (Jan 21, 2004)

paulcdavis said:


> Some of the threads about odd timer pad behavior may be due to the 921 handling pad conflicts differently from program conflicts. (I think this is a good feature, not a bug since it allows pads where possible but eliminates them if they would cause a conflict.)


And *adds* them back when you try to remove them!

The timer pads don't cause conflict with the satellite section because there are two satellite tuners. No matter what the padding is, there is no conflict with two tuners. It is good to see how it managed the pads though. The problem I think most of us are experiencing is with the OTA channels. I am glad to hear that it works well for you with your recordings though! The satellite recording does seem pretty stable for the most part, which gives me hope that OTA problems can be hammered out in short order.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

pdlittle said:


> I have additional information to report on the timer pads bug.
> 
> When setting up a timer for a weekly event, the default day is the current day. This is good as a default setting. However, there is a problem when setting up a weekly timer for a day other than the default and changing the timer pads. It seems you are not allowed to do both. If you change the weekly day and select done, it saves the timer with the default pads of 1 before and 3 after. If you go back into the timer edit mode and change the pads and select done. It changes the weekly day to the default day. And when you go back to set the day... you get the idea. It is a loop that the only way I have found to work around is to set pads for the weekly timer on the day of the week for the event.


I'm seeing almost the same thing, but not quite. I just tried to set a timer to record 24 on Fox every Tuesday at 9:00. It kept trying to change it to Wed. I would change it back to Tues. and it would add the 3 minute end padding. I set it back to zero, and the day changes to Wed. again. etc. Could it be that since 9:00 today (Tues.) already passed, it decided the default day would have to be Wed.? It seems to leave the "before" padding alone though.

-Chris


----------

